# Kuttern wird wieder teurer!



## Waldima (20. Dezember 2011)

@ all:

Wer in den etzten Tagen auf der Seite hochseeangeln.com war, hats vermutlich schon gelesen. Für alle anderen hier die Info: Auf den Schiffen "Südwind" und "Karoline" kostet die Tagesfahrt ab 2012 35 €. Der neuerliche Preisanstieg wird u. a. damit begründet, dass die MwSt für die Fahrkarten in 2012 von 7% auf 19 % erhöht wird. Habe ich etwas verpasst? Dachte, das wäre bis Ende 2013 auf Eis gelegt. Außerdem steigen die Kosten für Sprit lt. Lüdtke weiter stark. Meine Meinung dazu:

1.) Wenn wir Subventionen gänzlich abschaffen wollen, geht die volle Mehrwertsteuer für die Kutter in Ordnung. Aufforderung an die Politiker: Dann aber bitte konsequent alle Ausnahmen abschaffen ohne Rücksicht auf Lobbyisten und nicht nur den Hebel bei den Kleinsten/Schwächsten ansetzen.

2.) Wenn die Eigner pro Person 5 € mehr zur Kostenkompensation erhalten,dann aber bitte nicht noch früher das Angeln beenden und noch mehr im Scheckentempo sowohl raus- als auch reinfahren. Das gilt v. a. für die Heiligenhafener und Fehmaraner Reeder.

3.) Das Kuttersterben wird weitergehen und sich eventuell noch beschleunigen.

Ergänzende Anmerkung: Willi Lüdtke ist Vorsitzender des Verbandes der Bäder- und Angelschiffe. Wenn er die Preise erhöht, ziehen (fast) sämtliche Verbandsmitglieder sicher nach. Der Rest hat seine Seiten halt noch nicht aktualisiert bzw. traut sich nicht. Einige Reeder können sicherlich auch noch nicht umstellen, weil sie hoffen, in 2011 noch die eine oder andere Ausfahrt für 30 € machen zu können, während Lüdtke bereits in der Winterpause ist und erst 2012 wieder fährt.


----------



## Astarod (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Wenn ich mir überlege,35 euro für die Fahrt, 20 Euro Sprit,sind über 50 Euronen für eine Ausfahrt!Da kaufe ich mir ein kleines Boot und kann fahren wann ich will und wie lange ich will.Wenn ich es auf das Jahr hoch rechne,habe ich es in 2-3 Jahren auch auf so einem Kutter bezahlt.


----------



## elbetaler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Hallo, schaut Euch doch mal um: auf vielen Kuttern müsst Ihr schon längst mehr als 30.- Euro bezahlen. Und, hat das die Angler abgehalten, rauszufahren? Nein, z.T. aber ja. Verallgemeinern lässt sich das glaube ich nicht. Vor zig Jahren (die gute alte D-Mark!) zahlte ich auf den Heiligenhafenern um die 25.- MARK, es gab saisonal Fisch auf Ansage, ausgeglichene und zufriedene Menschen, die ihren Tag an Bord in "vollen Zügen" genossen. Da wurde kaum mal ein Babydorsch vorsätzlich gekillt, nur um nicht als Schneider zu gelten. Es entwickelte sich über die Zeit eine spezielle Vorliebe für bestimmte Schiffe und sei es nur, weil man gut mit dem Bootsmann kann oder einem der Kaffee besser dort schmeckt.
Doch meistens hatte man eben seine Fische gefangen, die gegen den Kostenaufwand abgewogen, für ein positives Ergebnis sorgten.
Ich bin auch gezwungener Maßen mehr zum Rechnen übergegangen, zumal allgemein weniger Fisch zu einem höheren Preis zu erwarten ist.
Ich fahre nur noch selten auf Kuttern mit und nicht nur, weil ich selber ein Boot habe. Ich möchte das ganze Drumherum auf`m Kutter aber nicht missen. Es wird nie langweilig, macht auch immer noch Spaß. Auch ohne Massenfänge (z.B. bei Tonne 5!)...
Lasst uns bewusster mit unserer Natur umgehen, schmeisst auch mal einen 40iger Dorsch wieder rein ("soll den Vadder schicken") auch wenn es wehtut oder andere Euch für bescheuert halten. Das grosse Schlachten auf den Hotspots ist eh vorbei, vielleicht muss man in Manchem radikal umdenken, damit wir alle wieder eine bessere Rechnung aufmachen können. Warum gibt es keine Schonzeiten und Fangbegrenzung (beim Angeln) für den Dorsch? Warum wetzen wir jetzt schon unsere Säbel für die Laichdorsch-Saison? Es ist Zeit zum Nachdenken!
Ich möchte hier stellvertretend (viele Angelkumpels) den Eignern, Käptn`s, Bootsfrauen und -männern für die schönen Erlebnisse auf See im 2011 danken. Ich wünsche besinnliche Feiertage, viel Gesundheit und uns allen im nächsten Jahr immer gut Fisch unterm`Kiel!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Astarod schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir überlege,35 euro für die Fahrt, 20 Euro Sprit,sind über 50 Euronen für eine Ausfahrt!Da kaufe ich mir ein kleines Boot und kann fahren wann ich will und wie lange ich will.Wenn ich es auf das Jahr hoch rechne,habe ich es in 2-3 Jahren auch auf so einem Kutter bezahlt.


 
Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, die Rechnung geht nicht auf, mit einem Kleinboot fährst das nicht rein, zumindest nicht, wenn Du annähernd die gleichen Gebiete wie die Kutter anfährst.

Rechne einmal die Anschaffungskosten für ein Boot.

Die Spritkosten für die Anreise bleiben, erhöhen sich sogar, weil der Verbrauch durch die Botslast als Anhänger größer wird. Alternativ würden Liegekosten im Hafen anfallen.

Ohne Liegeplatz muss man in der Regel Slipgebühren entrichten.

Das Boot benötigt auch Benzin zum Fahren.

Das Boot (insbesondere der Motor) müssen fachmännisch gewartet werden.

Man benötigt eine Versicherung (mindestens eine Haftpflicht) für das Boot

Mann benötigt im Winter einen Unterstellplatz für das Boot.

Man Benötigt Schwimmwesten, GPS, Echolot usw...

Wer galubt, dass er mit einem Kleinboot billiger fährt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann...

Man kann nur sagen, dass man freier ist, sich nach niemanden richten muss und hinfahren kann, wo man möchte. Mehr bringt es aber nicht.


----------



## Seele (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Also ich finds in Ordnung wenn man so sieht was die alles an Ausgaben haben. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich 300 für ne Jahreskarte zahl, dazu noch meinen Sprit usw. dann komm ich auch nicht billiger weg. Schließlich müsst ihr nicht mal eine Jahresabgabe entrichten. Seit doch froh noch fischen zu dürfen bei dem Bestand. Angeln ist einfach teuer und wer es sich nicht leisten kann oder will, der muss halt vom Ufer aus fischen oder mit nem Kumpel zusammen ein Boot mieten dann wirds billiger.


----------



## Dorsch 48 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

recht hat er, der Dorschgreifer


----------



## skipper63 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Ich denke auch das man sich genau überlegen soll ob man sich ein eigenes Boot anschaffen will.

Weil die Rechnung gegenüber dem Kutter einfach nicht aufgeht.|kopfkrat

Wie schon gesagt sind es ja nicht nur die Anschaffungskosten vom Boot sondern auch die Nebenkosten die Berücksichtigt werden müssen.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Astarod (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Es kommt sicher drauf an wie oft man fährt und ob man das Boot nur zum Dorschangeln benutzt!
Ich bin früher auch oft auf nem Kutter gewesen,aber wie oft ist es so das weiter gefahren wird wenn es beißt oder sie wollen keine Heringe an Bord haben.
8 Stunden auf See und 4 Stunden angeln,das ist mit nem eigenen Boot anders!Ich kann ohne weiteres auch weit mit einem Boot raus fahren,aber muß ich das?Nein zb.aus Travemünde brauch ich keine 15 Minuten zu guten Plätzen!
Und was kostet es im Jahr ein Boot in stand zu halten?
Klar ein Bayliner mit 200 Ps kostet ne Menge,aber ein Angelboot?Ich habe einen 50 Ps 4,70 Boot und was kostet sowas außer Ölwechsel und Sprit und 30 Euro für den Trailer?Es gibt Slipanlagen die nichts kosten.Ich bin alleine dieses Jahr bestimmt 35 mal auf der Ostsee gewesen,meistens sind wir zu 3. und teilen uns die Kosten!Vieleicht ist es nicht billiger,aber Stressfreier!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Astarod schrieb:


> Vieleicht ist es nicht billiger,aber Stressfreier!


 
Genau das habe ich ja auch geschrieben. Rechnen tut es sich finaziell nicht, aber man ist freier in seinem Tun.

Geschrieben hast Du aber etwas anders:



> Wenn ich es auf das Jahr hoch rechne,habe ich es in 2-3 Jahren auch auf so einem Kutter bezahlt.


 
Daraufhin meine Antwort, denn das rechnet sich auch in 10 Jahren nicht.


----------



## Franky (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> [..] aber man ist freier in seinem tun...



Und das ist verdammt viel Wert! :m So gesehen kann es sich sehr wohl "rechnen" 
Wenn man jedoch so will, muss man mal ganz vorn anfangen und sagen: Angeln rechnet sich nicht! Was kann man dafür beim Fischhändler an Fisch kaufen... #c
Aber das macht ja gottseidank keiner! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Boote kann man auch mieten..
Bei Preisen zwischen 50 und 250 Euro (je nach Größe/Motorisierung) pro Tag und je nachdem zwischen 1 - 4 Mitfahrern und wesentlich längerer Angelzeit ist das dann vom Angebot her kein großer Preisunterschied mehr zu einem Kutter.

Der Unterschied liegt woanders:
Beim Kutter brauch ich nicht selber Fische zu suchen, ich bin versorgt, ich kann was trinken, ich kann mit mehr als 3 - 4 Leuten unterwegs sein.

Ich persönlich mag das...

Dahe:
Gehts mir ums Fische fangen, ist sicher das mieten eines Bootes eine gute Preis/Leistungsalternative, sofern man sich etwas auskennt.

Gehts um unbeschwerten Angelspass mit mehreren Leuten, ist nach wie vor der Kutter - auch bei höheren Preisen - das Mittel der Wahl..


----------



## hechtangler-uede (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Hallo

Wir waren auch oft mit dem Kutter von Rostock(38 Euro) oder von Rügen(45 Euro) raus. Da es auch immer teurer wird mieten wir uns jetzt immer ein Boot 5 PS oder 20 Ps mit  Sprit, Echol. usw. für 55-100 Euro. Das ganze geht durch 3-4 Mann, Sprit fürs Auto wird auch geteilt und dann kann man damit auch leben.


----------



## gluefix (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, die Rechnung geht nicht auf, mit einem Kleinboot fährst das nicht rein, zumindest nicht, wenn Du annähernd die gleichen Gebiete wie die Kutter anfährst.
> 
> Rechne einmal die Anschaffungskosten für ein Boot.
> 
> ...


 
#6#6#6 Und so ist es ! Ich fahre mit meinen Booten genau die gleichen Spots an wie die Wismarer Kutter und bin alleine mit Sprit bei ca 30-50 € pro Ausfahrt, ohne Anteilig Versicherungen, Liegeplatz, Instandhaltung und Ausrüstung zu betrachten.


----------



## thebigangler (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Hallo erst mal aber wen ich mit den kleinboot raus fahre brauch ich nicht zu den Kuttern spot da gibt es genug bessere stellen unter land  und muß keine 8sm fahren.und dan rechnet es sich wieder .wen ich mir ein eigenes Boot leiste kann dan fange ich nicht an zurechnen .den musst du auch bei dein Auto anfangen zurechnen und darfst nicht die 500m zu bäcker mit auto fahren!


----------



## Hamburgspook (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Moin

Kommt immer auf die persönlichen Vorlieben / Umstände an. Hat alles seine Vor,- und Nachteile.

Lebe mitten in HH, hab kein Haus und Platz zum unterstellen. Zahle also Liegegebühr, Versicherung, Trailer, Trailer-TÜV, Instandsetzung Boot etc. 

Ich habe das Boot jetzt 2-3 Jahre und werde es verkaufen.
Für mich lohnt es sich einfach nicht, da ich beruflich schon 10 Stunden unterwegs bin. Ich gehe am WE gerne mal zum HSV und die Freundin möchte auch noch etwas von einem haben. Findet sich die Zeit, ist das Wetter Mist. Ich habe es diese Jahr dreimal geschafft mit dem Boot angeln zu fahren. Großer Nachteil, Boot holen, slippen, kurz vorher checken, kostet mich alles Zeit. Dann lieber in der netten Runde mit 3-4 Leuten auf einen Kutter oder ein Boot mieten.

Die kosten die ich hatte, hätte ich 10X mit ´nem Kutter oder geliehenen Boot fahren können.

Wenn wir sehen, wie viele Kutter in den letzten 10 Jahren aufgegeben haben, finde ich nichts schlimmes an der Preiserhöhung. Denn reich wird man mit dem Geschäft mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich habe im Kehrheim Post noch etwas dazu geschrieben. Ein wenig mehr Kundenservice und auf Kundenbedürfnisse eingehen, hätte man mit Sicherheit einige Kutter retten können.

Gruß
Markus, nur der HSV


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Was man aber nicht berechnen kann ist die Freiheit aufn Wasser.

Ich fahr raus wann und wie lange ich will. Ich bleibe am Platz so lange ich möchte und nicht der Kapitän. 
Ich fahre im Frühjahr keine Laichgebiete an sondern bleibe im Flachen (falls ich überhaupt fahre). 
Habe ich nur Kleine kann ich sofort drauf reagieren und den Platz wechseln. 

Finde ich die Dorsche nicht gehe ich auf Butt. Finde ich die Butt nicht bin ich zu blöd |supergri und such den Fehler nicht beim Kapitän.


----------



## skipper63 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Das ist der Vorteil beim eigenen Boot ( Die Freiheit ) man kann fast tun und lassen was man will.
Man fährt wann man möchte, und kann sich seine Angelplätze selber aussuchen, desweiteren ist man mit seinem eigenen Boot meist auch viel schneller von A nach B gefahren als mit dem Kutter.
Aber man muss auch berücksichtigen, das beides seine Vor und Nachteile hat, wie schon beschrieben.

Gruss Peter|wavey:


----------



## pike-81 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Moinsen!
Klar ist eine Preiserhöhung erstmal Mist. Allerdings kenne ich die Kalkulationen nicht. Von daher kann ich auch nicht beurteilen, ob es angebracht oder Wucher ist...
Kutterangeln ist für mich eine Möglichkeit, die Hecht- und Forellenschonzeit bzw. die Winterpause zu überbrücken. Ich fahre also ein halbes bis ein Dutzend mal im Jahr raus. Da ist es mir dann auch egal, ob ich ein paar Euronen mehr löhnen muß. Man bekommt ja auch viel für sein Geld. Allein schon die Erfahrung von Kapitän oder Bootsmann ist doch schon Gold wert, denn das sind Männer, die fast jeden Tag draußen sind, und ein starkes Interesse daran haben, daß jeder an den Fisch kommt. Wenn man so einen erfahrenen Guide für Meerforelle, Zander oder Boddenhechte buchen möchte, kommt man mit 35 Euro sicher nicht aus.
Petri


----------



## Macker (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Ich würde sagen das Kleinboot und Kutter zwei paar Schuhe sind.
Sparen mit dem Kleinboot? 
Bei mir haut das nicht hin.
Mein Boot liegt von März  bis Oktober in Marina Wentorf mit 2x Kranen Liegeplatz und Versicherung sind das 600€.
Jetzt bin Ich aber noch nicht gefahren es Ist nichts kaputt gegangen Ich musste noch kein Antifouling erneuern oder Ähnliches.
Natürlich bin Ich mit meinem Kleinboot auch Wetterabhängig es gibt zwar oft Wetterlagen wo Ich noch Fahren könnte es aber keinen Spass macht.
Spritzwasser geschaukel was entspanntes Angeln nicht möglich macht.
Da ist son großer Kutter natürlich besser der hat nicht sovieie Ausfalltage wie mein Kleinboot.
Die Angelei ist aufm Kutter auch ne andere wie vom Kleinboot.
Für meine Jahreskarte aufm Kutter mit der Ich sooft Fahren kann wie Ich möchte ohne Stress wie das Wetter ist.
Habe Ich auch 600€ bezahlt also wo habe Ich jetzt mit meinem Kleinboot gespart?
Für mich sind das beides Sachen die Ich nicht missen möchte.
Aber das mit dem Sparen haut bei mir nicht hin da ist das Kleinboot eher Teurer als der Kutter und am Jahresende war Ich mehr aufm Kutter als mit dem Kleinboot Unterwegs.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Ihr vergleicht immer wieder das eigene Boot mit dem Angelkutter - aber man kann Boote eben auch mieten (und ihr kauft ja auch keinen Kutter, sondern bezahlt da nur den Miet/Fahrpreis).

Und bei der Miete ist man eben schnell in Bereichen, wo sich manche überlegen, das Geld für den Kutter auszugeben, bei oft langer Anfahrt, kurzer Angelzeit und Mitfahrern, die man sich nicht aussuchen kann.

Ein taugliches Boot kostet je nach Mietdauer um die 200 Euro am Tag mit Sprit - mit 4 Leuten die man kennt und wesentlich längerer Angelzeit sind das 50 Ocken pro Mann.

Kleinboote mit 5Pser kriegste mit Sprit locker für 80 - 100 pro Tag (eher noch drunter), das sind dann 30 Teuros pro Mann bei 3 Mann Besatzung für nen ganzen langen Angeltag.

Auch ich war mal stolzer Besitzer eines knapp 6m langen Hardys mit Hardtop und 60 PS dran - als Schwabe rechnet man schnell, dass sich das  nicht rechnet. Vor allem dann nicht, wenn man eh nicht direkt an der Küste wohnt und die Kosten auf den realen Angeltag umrechnet. 

Da kann man sich luxuriöse Boote dafür mieten, keine Frage - also verkauft das Teil..

Wenn ihr hier also die Kosten diskutiert, sollte das fairerweise in 3 Kategorien unterteilt sein und verglichen werden:
Kutter
Eigenes Boot
Gemietetes Boot

Da ein eigenes Boot eh nur für vor Ort wohnende UND Bootsbegeisterte wirklich sinnvoll ist, müsste man das eigentlich eh ausnehmen..

Und dann muss man sich halt entscheiden, was man will:
Mit 2 oder 3 Kumpels in Ruhe Fische fangen oder das Erlebnis auf dem Angelkutter auch mit mehr Leuten geniessen, bei dem man sich selber um nix als das Angeln kümmern muss.

Und was man dann bereit ist, dafür zu bezahlen.....


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Es gibt noch einen wesentlichen Unterschied:
Die vom - sagen wir mal selbstgelenkten Boot - gefangenen Fische habe ich selbst gesucht und gefangen. Der Kutterkapitän stellt mich über die zu befischende Fläche. Natürlich gibts auch da Unterschiede. Es ist letztendlich aber auch ein Guiding.
Es ist sicher so, das ein eigenes Boot sich nicht immer rechnet. Es ist allerdings eine nicht mit Geld zu bezahlende Sache. Der Ausbau eines Bootes nach den eigenen Bedürfnissen, die ständig sich erweiternde Erfahrung auch in nautischen Dingen und letztendlch der Fang von Fischen auf ganzer Linie als eigener Erfolg. Dazu kommt die Möglichkeit, Meeresgebiete zu suchen und zu testen, die kein Kutter oder Guide "im Angebot" hat. Niemand, der einem reinschnackt, keine Getue über c&r. Alles Entspannung pur.
Petri


----------



## Klaus S. (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ein eigenes Boot eh nur für vor Ort wohnende UND Bootsbegeisterte wirklich sinnvoll ist, müsste man das eigentlich eh ausnehmen..



Das ist auch ein Argument. Ich wohne 2 km von der Ostsee und mein Boot liegt in der Marina Wendtorf zu der ich 15 Min. brauch.
Ich kann somit auch mal Abends nach Feierabend auf Wasser :m

Für mich bringt ein eigenen/gecharterten Boot viele Vorteile gegenüber die Fahrt mit einem Kutter. Man kann auch mal die Nacht durchmachen was im Sommer echt ne geile Sache ist.
Butt mit Leuchtpose sag ich nur


----------



## pite (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Mensch,immer diese knickerigen Typen.......
:/ Wenn euch das zu teuer ist dann last es doch.
Bei sowas verstehe ich warum man sagt deutsche sind geizig.....


----------



## Astarod (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



pite schrieb:


> Mensch,immer diese knickerigen Typen.......
> :/ Wenn euch das zu teuer ist dann last es doch.
> Bei sowas verstehe ich warum man sagt deutsche sind geizig.....


 
Schau dir mal DEINE letzten Beiträge an,hast du lange Weile???So kann man die Threads auch zu Spamen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Zumindest hat er damit die Aufmerksamkeit des Modteams auf sich gelenkt ;-))


----------



## pite (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest hat er damit die Aufmerksamkeit des Modteams auf sich gelenkt ;-))




ich finds gut .....


----------



## Lenger06 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie die meisten hier.
Ich finde man kann das Kleinbootangeln mit dem Kuttern nicht gegeneinander stellen..zumindest meine ich das als Landratte die beides nicht regelmäßig macht. Wenn wir für ne Woche an die Ostsee fahren genießen wir beides. Wenn Wind paßt mieten wir uns auch mal nen kleines Boot.
Ich finde das sind aber zwei Paar Schuhe, beim Kleinboot ist es für uns Landratten alleine schon ein Erlebnis als Kapitän in See zu stechen. Wenn man dann noch die Dorsche in Landnähe findet und gut fängt ist man um so stolzer, da man die Fische ja selbst gefunden hat. 
Beim Kuttern genießt man mehr gemeinsam einen schönen Tag auf dem Wasser zu verbringen, wobei auch ruhig mal ein bisschen geflackst und Quatsch gemacht werden darf, während der erfahrende Kapitän einen zu den Fischen fährt.
Egal für was man sich entscheidet Kleinboot oder Kutter, sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht die Kosten in Fisch aufwiegen, sonst kann man sich auch für 35€ frischen Fisch am Hafen kaufen. Für mich zählt das Erlebnis als Solches.

@ pite

Vielen Dank für deine lyrischen Anekdoten zu dieser besinnlichen Zeit#q


----------



## Lütten (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Eigentlich wollte ich mitm kumpel nach heiligenhafen fahren ne kuttertour machen - hat sich auf jedenfall erledigt - was sind denn das für preise ?! 
den brennt wohl der schlüpper ... sollen sich nicht wundern wenn die leute wegbleiben und dadurch jobs verloren gehen.


----------



## pite (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Die Leute müssen eben auch von was leben ....


----------



## djoerni (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Lütten schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mitm kumpel nach heiligenhafen fahren ne kuttertour machen - hat sich auf jedenfall erledigt - was sind denn das für preise ?!
> den brennt wohl der schlüpper ... sollen sich nicht wundern wenn die leute wegbleiben und dadurch jobs verloren gehen.



sollen die Reedereien deiner Meinung nach lieber Minusgeschäfte machen, und sich so selbst in den Ruin treiben? Der höhere Preis setzt sich meines Wissens größtenteils aus der ab nächsten Jahr höheren Mehrwertsteuer zusammen. Da können die Reeder nichts für!


----------



## Astarod (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



djoerni schrieb:


> sollen die Reedereien deiner Meinung nach lieber Minusgeschäfte machen, und sich so selbst in den Ruin treiben? Der höhere Preis setzt sich meines Wissens größtenteils aus der ab nächsten Jahr höheren Mehrwertsteuer zusammen. Da können die Reeder nichts für!


 
Es steht irgendwann nicht mehr in der Relevanz,denn ich würde keine 50 Euro für eine Fahrt ausgeben plus Sprit usw.
Das ist fast nen Jahresbeitrag im Verein.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Moin moin,

Und wenn die Preiserhöhung 10xgrechtfertigt ist - wenn der Angler nicht mehr ausgeben *kann* isser mit dem Thema durch.
Irgenteiner fällt immer hinten runter - schlimmstenfalls beide....


----------



## Norbi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Und wenn die Preiserhöhung 10xgrechtfertigt ist - wenn der Angler nicht mehr ausgeben *kann* isser mit dem Thema durch.
> Irgenteiner fällt immer hinten runter - schlimmstenfalls beide....



So sieht es aus |good:


----------



## Salziges Silber (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Die Preiserhöhung ist sicherlich eine bittere Pille für all die Angler, die auf die Kutter angewiesen sind und das Ende der Fahnenstange ist noch gar nicht absehbar!
Mit dem Kutter aufs Meer zu fahren und Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen, dass hat was. Eine für sich ganz besondere Angelei 
Ich für meinen Teil habe mich für ein eigenes Boot entschieden, dabei muss man den Gedanken an Anschaffungskosten und Wartung bei jeder Ausfahrt aus dem Kopf streichen, sonst geht die Rechnung nicht auf. Zu zweit auf dem Boot entsteht ein Preis pro Person und Angeltag von 15 Euro, dass ist überschau - und auch finazierbar!

Bei ausländischen Kutterausfahrten bezahlte ich schon 50 - 150 Euronen, das ist an manchen Orten üblich, aber für Vielfahren nicht zu machen.

An einem Preisrückgang darf der Ottonormalangler wohl nicht hoffen, 

P.S: Für unser gebuchtes Lachstrolling 2012 müssen wir pro Person 170 Euros hinblättern, aber das ist eine Geschichte für sich...!
Reingehauen...


----------



## Lütten (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



djoerni schrieb:


> sollen die Reedereien deiner Meinung nach lieber Minusgeschäfte machen, und sich so selbst in den Ruin treiben? Der höhere Preis setzt sich meines Wissens größtenteils aus der ab nächsten Jahr höheren Mehrwertsteuer zusammen. Da können die Reeder nichts für!



So blöd das auch klingen mag - das ist mir total wurst - wenn das kuttern so teuer ist fahr ich nicht mehr - bzw. deutlich seltener punkt ! 

Beim sprit an der tanke kann ich dummerweise kaum sagen, nö das ist mir zu teuer... ich muss nunmal tanken aber hier muss ich nicht mitmachen !


----------



## derfischangler (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Wer über diese Preise meckert, hat einfach keine Ahnung von der Marktwirtschaft !


----------



## elbetaler (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Wer über diese Preise meckert, hat einfach keine Ahnung von der Marktwirtschaft !


Hallo, und wer versucht, mit einem in dessen Augen so schlauen Satz, die bisherigen gut gemeinten und vorallem sachlich fundierten Beiträge anderer Sportfreunde, in den Dreck zu ziehen versucht, ist entweder selbst gehörig auf dem Holzweg oder hat vielleicht das falsche Weihnachtsgeschenk bekommen?!
Wenn Du so eine Behauptung in den Raum stellst, heißt das für mich, das Du zu den Glücklichen gehören musst, die das erklären können. Also, wir bitten darum.
Hier nennen wir uns Angler, Sportfreunde und auch Kumpels.Und gewiss gehört es auch dazu, einem Kumpel mal die Meinung sagen zu müssen und zu können.
Jeder hat andere, vor allem hier betreffend, finanzielle Vorraussetzungen. Angler gibt es vom Arbeitslosen bis zum Akademiker. Einer findet Erholung und Erfüllung am heimischen Vereinsgewässer, ein Anderer fährt mehrfach zum Angeln ins Ausland. Beide sind mit der gleichen Leidenschaft bei der Sache. 
Nun versucht der nicht so verwöhnte Angler sich auch ab und an mal etwas zu gönnen: Er möchte z.B. zum Angeln auf einen Kutter. Und dann geht das Rechnen los, das nämlich nicht nur der Fahrpreis, sondern noch mehr dazu gehört. Das hat eine Reihe meiner Vorredner ganz gut erläutert.
Sicher ist unser Sport nicht billig. Einzelne Disziplinen können nur noch unter Mithilfe von Sponsoren ausgeübt werden.
Und schöne bunte Kataloge und Superfisch-Meldungen sollen den Nachahmungstrieb erwecken. Es wird versucht glaubhaft zu machen, das man beispielsweise nur noch auf Hightech und Finesse einen Fisch ans Band bekommt. Und wenn man auf diesen Hochzeiten mittanzen möchte, muss man auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen.
Unser Sport soll Spass machen! Anstatt sich abfällig und überheblich über Angelkollegen zu äussern, sollten wir einander zur Seite stehen mit Rat und auch TAT!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Astarod (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Wer über diese Preise meckert, hat einfach keine Ahnung von der Marktwirtschaft !


 
Alter Schwede das ist ja mal ne Aussage,ich denke er hat Wirtschaftswissenschaften studiert und wir sind hier alle nur Leute mit niederen Gedankengängen!
Ganz großes Kino|kopfkrat#q


----------



## AAlfänger (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Ich glaube treffender wie in den beiden letzten Beiträgen kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen!|good:
Vieleicht sollte man auch noch hinzufügen, wer das nötige Kleingeld nicht mehr hat sei es ein Rentner oder Arbeitsloser, der hat eben in der sozialen Marktwirtschaft auch nichts mehr verloren!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## keilerkopf (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Mag ja komisch klingen, ist aber leider so.
Das sollte hier nicht in eine Diskussion entgleiten über soziale Gerechtigkeit. Aber natürlich gibt es Luxusgüter, die nur ab einem bestimmten Einkommen bezahlbar sind. Sollte es aufgrund der 5Euro Erhöhung dazu kommen, dass auch das Kutterfischen dazu gehört, ist das zwar hart, aber leider das Leben.

Eventuell wäre es ja einmal möglich, dass ein Kutterbesitzer seine Kosten aufzeigt.
Er hat ja beispeilsweise auch mit steigenden Kosten für Betriebsstoffe, Reparaturen, Liegekosten, Einhaltung der EU-geforderten Sicherheitsnormen und steigenden Löhnen zu kämpfen.
Des Weiteren wird er das Schiff in manchen Fällen wohl auch noch abbezahlen müssen und hat definitiv nicht immer ein volles Schiff!

Wie Millionäre sahen die Leute jedenfalls bisher nicht aus auf den Schiffen....

Mir macht das Fischen vom Kutter jedenfalls Spaß. Das vom Kleinboot auch, aber es hat beides so seine Vor-und Nachteile.


----------



## degl (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Meine Antwort auf die Eingangsfrage:....Wahrscheinlich, da nie nix billiger wird, wird das Kutterangeln auch eben teurer

Nur welche Konsequenz und Folgen das haben wird ist doch schwer abzuschätzen#c

Was mir nur auffällt: immer mehr verabreden sich zu kleinen Gruppen um sich selbst ein Boot oder Kleinkutter zu mieten und um dann auf eigene Faust die Ostsee zu beangeln.............eine interessante Entwicklung

gruß degl


----------



## derfischangler (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Dann kauft Euch doch einen Kutter und macht es selbst !
Ist alles ganz einfach; Kutter kaufen-Angler abkassieren -reich geworden.?  

...oder wir rechnen einfach noch mal alles durch.

Als Selbständiger sollte man in Deutschland einen Stundensatz von mindestes 20 € verdienen -(vorausgesetzt, man hat eine Arbeitszeitauslastung von nahezu 100 %)
Von den 20 € gehen ja Kosten  für Krankenversicherung, Betriebshftpfl-Versicherung, Berufsg.eigene Rentenversicherung usw. ab- bleiben im günstigsten Falle 10 €/Std . Jetzt sind ja auf dem Kutter noch angestellte Arbeitnehmer beschäftigt, deren Stundensatz meist bei 30 € liegen muß.
Rechnen mal bei einem Kapt + 2 Angestellte x 10 Arbeitsstunden
=ca 800 € Lohnkosten--klingt nach Reichtum ? #d
Haben 20 Angler auf dem Schiff gebucht, reicht das Geld grad mal dafür .
Habe ich noch was vergessen ? ach ja, noch ein  paar Kleinigkeiten:
- die laufenden Kosten für den Kutter (Rep. Ersatzteile ,Vers.evntl Finanzierung)
- Diesel (kostet fast gar nichts, so 200 l wird er brauchen)
- Liegegebüren 

-habe ich erwähnt, das geht nur bei einer vollen Auslastung der vorhandenen Zeit ?
Was machen all die Kutter  in den letzten Wochen bei diesem Sch.. Wetter ? -nichts viel, aber die Kosten laufen (außer Diesel)
weiter.

Noch mal sorry- ich wollte keinen beleidigen

Wünsche allen ein guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr
Uwe

(selbstd. Baumaschinist)


----------



## Astarod (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Dann kauft Euch doch einen Kutter und macht es selbst !
> Ist alles ganz einfach; Kutter kaufen-Angler abkassieren -reich geworden.?
> 
> ...oder wir rechnen einfach noch mal alles durch.
> ...


 
Darum geht es hier doch gar nicht!Klar müßen die Leute auf dem Kutter leben.
Aber es ist irgendwann für den Normal Sterblichen nicht mehr bezahlbar,denn wo hört die Preisschraube denn auf sich zu drehen?Mir würde es im Hals stecken bleiben,wenn ich 50 Euro und mehr für EINEN Tag auf der Ostsee ausgeben müßte!Und wenn es denen so schlecht geht,warum machen sie es denn noch?Also wirft es noch genug ab,sonst würden sie alle Insolvenz anmelden!Keiner arbeitet dauerhaft Selbstständig ohne Profit zu machen!Was sie genau verdienen und was so ein Kutter im Jahr kostet können hier die wenigsten sagen,aber sie werden noch gut davon leben können!


----------



## Lütten (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Das hier die ganzen kosten aufgelistet werden und argumente wie "die sollen ja auch leben" ... ACH NEE, echt jetzt ... wer hätte das gedacht... lasst doch mal diesen bwl mist weg, das juckt den großteil der verbraucher/nutzer nicht die bohne.

es geht dadrum das sich viele leute jetzt bestimmt einmal mehr die frage stellen " geht das für mich noch geldmäßig klar oder nicht " 

Ja, für mich geht das noch klar - ich bin nur einfach nicht bereit soviel dafür zu zahlen. Fahr ich halt nach neustadt und miete mir für 10€ mehr n boot - fertig ist die laube. 

Mal gucken, vielleicht hat die EU ja auch bald dafür den passenden gehirnfurz um auch das wegen unsinnigen gesetzen fast unbezahlbar zu machen.


----------



## mathei (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

ist doch normal, das alles teurer wird.
aber auch der eigene verdienst steigt.
leider steht dies in keinem verhältnis zu einander.
das zieht sich doch durch alle bereiche.
und am extremsten sind halt die energie-preise.
so sollten wir uns eigentlich über die monopole öl,strom, gas usw.aufregen.
der kuttereigner steht auch nur am ende dieser nahrungskette.


----------



## elbetaler (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Der Unternehmer macht (arbeitet) es selbst und das ständig. Es ist unabdingbar, die Zeichen der Zeit zu erkennen und das mit Lorbeer gefüllte Bett aufzuschütteln. An die Grenze des Machbaren getrieben entwickeln manche Menschen Ideen, die auch oft unerwartet zum Erfolg führen. Wer sich ggf. in der TAXI-Szene auskennt, weiß was dort alles unternommen wird, um das Geschäft am laufen zu halten: Zeitungen ausfahren, Shuttle-Dienst (ZOB, Flugplatz) zu Festpreisen, Medikamenten-Service, Samariter-Fahrdienst, bestellte Einkaufsfahrten, Dialyse und andere medizinische Festfahrten usw.!
Wenn der TAXI-Unternehmer nur auf reine Taxi-Fahrten hofft, kann er (gerade in Grossstädten) bald sein Gewerbe abmelden. Die Engmaschigkeit in solchen Gewerben wird dann auch noch durch eine fragwürdige Vergabe der Konzessionen verschärft.
Zurück zu unserem Thema. Manche Kutter-Unternehmer fahren in der Saison nebenbei Angler zum Fisch, Hauptgeschäft sind Rundfahrten, Überfahrten für Touristen oder Reisegruppen. Am Telefon: "Tut mir leid, es sind zuwenige Anfragen...., Schiff hat ne Reparatur...., ist ne Gruppe drauf"....(usw.). Fazit: Du hast keine Chance. Dann beschließt Du, lieber mit der Frau einen Strandspaziergang zu machen und: "Eh! Guck mal, da fährt er doch!" Naja, war dann wohl ne Wunderheilung des Maschinenschadens. Das kommt mir ja auch nicht zu, darüber zu urteilen. Vielleicht ist es ja ganz anders. Vielleicht bringe ich das Geld dann lieber zum Fischhändler?


----------



## derfischangler (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

@ elbetaler
...ja geh zum Fischhändler - und rauch´nicht immer so´n Zeug #d


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Wenn ich hier so einige lese, dann könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, es bestünde der Rechtsanspruch auf Meeresangeln für nen Appel und n Keks...
Es kalppte einige Jahre ganz gut durch den zollfreien Verkauf an Bord. Nun muß die Angelei netto gezahlt werden. Das kostet. Die Flotte wird schrumpfen und es wird sich eine betriebswirtschaftliche Kalkulation durchsetzen - immer stärker sobald die alten Kähne aus dem Verkehr gehen und die alten Leute weg sind.
Und dann wird sich eines durchsetzen: Hochseeangeln kostet Geld. Es werden sich weniger Angler leisten können/wollen. Und die Ostsee wirds überleben. Der Trend geht zu besseren und schnelleren Sichiffen mit besserm Service - und höheren Preisen, die sich wieder rechnen.
Petri


----------



## Lütten (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

na dann ist ja gut, dann lasst den preis doch direkt auf 50€ hochschrauben, dann haben die reeder evtl. ein fin. polster für schlechte zeiten ...


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Woher sollten auch Investitionen kommen, wenn nicht von einem Polster? Rechne mal einen Kutter, der mit 12 Mann rausfährt. Bei 50 Euro sind das 600 Euro. Dafür kriegst du nicht mal einen Gas-Wasser-Sch... Monteur für 10 Stunden mit seinem Bulli auf die Straße - ohne Material.
Es hat doch alles einen riesen Vorteil: Man muß das nicht!
Petri


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so einige lese, dann könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, es bestünde der Rechtsanspruch auf Meeresangeln für nen Appel und n Keks...
> Es kalppte einige Jahre ganz gut durch den zollfreien Verkauf an Bord. Nun muß die Angelei netto gezahlt werden. Das kostet. Die Flotte wird schrumpfen und es wird sich eine betriebswirtschaftliche Kalkulation durchsetzen - immer stärker sobald die alten Kähne aus dem Verkehr gehen und die alten Leute weg sind.
> Und dann wird sich eines durchsetzen: Hochseeangeln kostet Geld. Es werden sich weniger Angler leisten können/wollen. Und die Ostsee wirds überleben. Der Trend geht zu besseren und schnelleren Sichiffen mit besserm Service - und höheren Preisen, die sich wieder rechnen.
> Petri


Ich möchte bloß mal hören, ob du auch noch so redest, wenn du von Vater Staat bezahlt wirst, sprich Rente nach 45-50 Jahren Arbeit oder vieleicht als Hartz4 Empfänger wenn du vieleicht ein Alter hast, in dem du nicht mehr gebraucht wirst!
Das alles teurer wird ist wohl mittlerweile jedem klar, aber das viele jetzt sich dieses Hobby nicht mehr leisten können ist die Kehrseite der Medaille. Und ferner glaube ich auch, das es denn auch keine besseren und neuen Schiffe geben wird. Nenne doch mal einen neuen Angelkutter! Mir ist keiner bekannt. Wenn, dann wechseln die alten Schiffe ihren Besitzer, mitwechselndem Erfolg!#d

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## norge_klaus (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Junxx,

ich bin schwer begeistert über diesen in weiten Teilen geistigen Dünnpfiff. 

1.) Wer wird zum Kuttern gezwungen ? Niemand !
2.) Macht die Angelei auf einem Kutter der für angeblich 50 Personen ausgelegt ist und dann auch mal voll belegt wird wirklich Spaß ??? Nö !#d#d#d
3.) Kleine Boote mit weniger Leuten bringen die größeren Erfolge ! Sind aber pro Nase teurer ! Stimmt !
4.) Nachfrage und Preis bestimmen den Markt ! Stimmt !
5.) Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, muß zu Hause bleiben ! 

Jetzt aber mal schnell abgeduckt.......

PS: War provokant, aber sollte zum Nachdenken anregen !


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Dann mach doch mal den Anfang mit dem Denken!
Wird wohl nicht viel bei rüber kommen!#d

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Lütten (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Junxx,
> 
> ich bin schwer begeistert über diesen in weiten Teilen geistigen Dünnpfiff.
> 
> ...



zu 1. Ach nee, danke für den beitrag.

zu 2. du weißt was anderen spaß macht ?! beeindruckend !

zu 3. aha

zu 4. siehe zu 1.

zu 5. sagte der typ mit norge im namen, bist n fuchs !

und dann was von geistigen dünnpfiff schreiben - sauber, weitermachen !


----------



## mathei (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal den Anfang mit dem Denken!
> Wird wohl nicht viel bei rüber kommen!#d
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger


 
wenn du mit argumenten nicht mehr weiterkommst, must du nicht beleidigend werden.#d

es ist noch immer ein hobby. wenn ich dabei die leistung eines anderen ( in diesem fall der kutter ) in anspruch nehme, muss ich halt die kohle zahlen die er verlangt.oder ich lass es.
es kann nun mal nicht jeder alles haben und machen.
das ist unsere gesellschaftsform.


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Das sollte keine Beleidigung sein, aber wenn jemand hier seinen Kollegen Dünnfiff unterstellt, und meint er muß die erst zum Nachdenken auffordern muß er damit leben!
Ich bin auch sehr wohl der Meinung, das hier nachgedacht wird!

Gruß AAlfänger#d


----------



## mathei (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Das sollte keine Beleidigung sein, aber wenn jemand hier seinen Kollegen Dünnfiff unterstellt, und meint er muß die erst zum Nachdenken auffordern muß er damit leben!
> Ich bin auch sehr wohl der Meinung, das hier nachgedacht wird!
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger#d


 
ok, das nehme ich mal so hin.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Hallo Aalfänger,
ich versuche wirklich zu verstehen. Es geht auch nicht darum, ob jemand gebraucht oder nicht gebraucht wird - und es ist hart, wenn man das Gefühl hat. Ich bin auch fast 58 und habe in meinem leben gelernt, mich für die Dinge zu begeistern, die ich mir leisten kann. Leider ist das Leben keine Wunschparade.
Das es kaum neue Schiffe auf dem Sektor gibt, zeigt doch an, was los ist: Es ist nichts zu ernten auf diesem Sektor. Also werden langsfristig die Kosten steigen - und die Kutter weniger werden.
Petri


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Ich verstehe ja auch eure Aussagen, aber in meinen Augen ist es aber Egoismuss, wenn denn gesagt wird, wer es sich nicht leisten kann hat Pech gehabt! Tatsache ist doch, das die einfachen Leute und zu denen zähle ich mich immer weniger Geld zur Verfügung haben! Das Ganze ist doch ein Teufelskreis! Die Kutterfahrer werden auf Grund ihrer Finanzen weniger, der Kutterbetreiber bekommt weniger als vorher denn die Erhöhung fängt mit Sicherheit nicht den Schwund durch weniger Mitfahrern auf.;+ Wer hat jetzt eine Lösung? Ich nicht!#c


----------



## antonio (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

mal provokant gesagt die lösung wäre wenn endlich mal wieder mehr geld mit arbeit verdient würde als mit spekulation.

antonio


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Natürlich ist das dann eine politische Frage. Ich findes es auch zum k..., wenn ein Mann seine Familie nicht mehr mit 40 Stunden ehrlicher Arbeit durchbringen kann. Das können nur die Kutterbetreiber nicht lösen.
Auch von euch wird niemand am Morgen zur Arbeit gehen, wenn er jeden Tag noch Geld dafür bezahlen müßte, anstatt etwas zu verdienen.
Petri


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

|good: Das währe eine sehr gute Lösung!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## mathei (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ja auch eure Aussagen, aber in meinen Augen ist es aber Egoismuss, wenn denn gesagt wird, wer es sich nicht leisten kann hat Pech gehabt! Tatsache ist doch, das die einfachen Leute und zu denen zähle ich mich immer weniger Geld zur Verfügung haben! Das Ganze ist doch ein Teufelskreis! Die Kutterfahrer werden auf Grund ihrer Finanzen weniger, der Kutterbetreiber bekommt weniger als vorher denn die Erhöhung fängt mit Sicherheit nicht den Schwund durch weniger Mitfahrern auf.;+ Wer hat jetzt eine Lösung? Ich nicht!#c


 
die lösung findest du pauschal nicht. aber es waren doch einige anregungen hier dabei. zb ein paar kumpels suchen und zb ein kleines boot in neustadt buchen.
ps: bin selbst noch nicht da gewesen. gibt aber ein thema hier an bord. ist denke ich günstiger und flexibel.


----------



## AAlfänger (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Diese Lösung praktizieren wir schon länger! Wir waren sonst auf Fehmarn und hatten immer 3 Ausfahrten mit der Silverland und 3 Übernachtungen. Dieses Jahr waren wir auf Als bei Frank Röhrchen und hatten 4 Übernachtungen und 3 Tage ein Boot von Frank! Das war super, so das wir für nächstes Jahr gleich wieder gebucht haben. Aber trotzdem hat auch das Kutterangeln seinen Reiz zumal wenn man denn noch nette Mitangler hat! Und da hatten wir bisher immer Glück!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## mathei (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Diese Lösung praktizieren wir schon länger! Wir waren sonst auf Fehmarn und hatten immer 3 Ausfahrten mit der Silverland und 3 Übernachtungen. Dieses Jahr waren wir auf Als bei Frank Röhrchen und hatten 4 Übernachtungen und 3 Tage ein Boot von Frank! Das war super, so das wir für nächstes Jahr gleich wieder gebucht haben. Aber trotzdem hat auch das Kutterangeln seinen Reiz zumal wenn man denn noch nette Mitangler hat! Und da hatten wir bisher immer Glück!
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger


 
na dann hast du doch deine möglichkeit gefunden und genutzt.
das nennt mal alternative und das hobby lebt weiter.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Mietboote werden immer beliebter und jetzt schon ist es schwer bei entsprechender Wetterlage oder Saison mal eben ein Boot zu mieten.

Ein für mich wichtiges Argument für eine eigenes Boot ist die spontane Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## mathei (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mietboote werden immer beliebter und jetzt schon ist es schwer bei entsprechender Wetterlage oder Saison mal eben ein Boot zu mieten.
> 
> Ein für mich wichtiges Argument für eine eigenes Boot ist die spontane Verfügbarkeit.


 
ist richtig. es hat nur nicht jeder die möglichkeit. bin ja auch bootsfahrer aber halt binnen. und der spass kostet mich 1000 € im jahr mit allen nebenkosten. ich möchte es nicht missen. der ostseespass würde mich ca. 500 € noch mal extra kosten im jahr. hab es durchgerechnet. das bekomme ich meiner holden nicht verkauft,
aber realischtisch rechnet es sich ja schon bei ca 10 ausfahrten im jahr. ( wenn ich alleine fahre ).
denke das lohnt sich drüber nachzudenken für den ein oder anderen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Das stimmt! Das das wird sich nicht abwenden lassen, da hilft alles diskutieren nichts...

Dann lieber nach Alternativen umschauen, die noch im Rahmen der eigenen Möglichkeiten liegen. Mitfahrangebote/gesuche bei Bootseignern z.B. , eine Möglichkeit bei der beide gewinnen können.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154


----------



## mathei (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Das das wird sich nicht abwenden lassen, da hilft alles diskutieren nichts...
> 
> Dann lieber nach Alternativen umschauen, die noch im Rahmen der eigenen Möglichkeiten liegen. Mitfahrangebote/gesuche bei Bootseignern z.B. , eine Möglichkeit bei der beide gewinnen können.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154


 
jo. funktioniert an der autobahn ja auch. da gibt es auch die mietfahrzentrale. vielleicht ist das ja für jemanden eine geschäftsidee


----------



## GraFrede (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Eine Möglichkeit als begeisteter Kutterangler eine Kuttertour noch so erträglich wie möglich zu gestalten ( wenn man auch am Fahrpreis nichts ändern wird) wäre z.B. sich mit Gleichgesinnten aus der näheren Umgebung zu verabreden, um mit einem KFZ die Anfahrts-Benzinkosten im Rahmen zu halten.
Die Termine für anstehende Kutterfahrten, Verabredungen usw. könnten evtl. über einen Thread im Forum gesteuert werden. ( natürlich später für Details über PN´S für genaue Orts- und Zeitabsprachen) 
Kutter-Angler sind nette Menschen, die sich gegenseitig helfen, hat meine Erfahrung gelernt.

Kleine Anregung!

PS. Ich habe das Glück, mit der MS Antje D zu fahren. Der Eigner hat noch moderate Fahr-,Speise- und Getränkepreise.

*Meine persönliche* Meinung ist die, dass sich die Anzahl der Angelkutter in der westlichen ( wohl mehr), bzw, östlichen( wohl weniger) Ostsee in den nächsten 3-5 Jahren- noch mehr dezimieren wird.Um wieviele vermag ich natürlich nicht zu spikulieren. Will ich auch nicht.

Es werden wohl hauptsächlich die Betreiber/Eigner zu kämpfen haben, bei denen der Service und damit meine ich in erster Linie  Freundlichkeit und Kompetenz  nicht an erster Stelle steht.

Das ist für alle Angler das Wichtigste behaupte ich.  Und nur zufriedene Angler kommen auch wieder.
Ich möchte gerne ein positives Beispiel nennen, damit die Leser wissen was genau ich meine.
Die Crew der MS Blauort verbreitet einen familiären Charakter an Bord. Ein nettes Miteinander unter Deck im Service, einen kompetenten und aufgeschlossenen Kapitän auf der Brücke. Er ist erst mit sich und der Welt zufrieden, wenn er den Fisch gefunden hat und seiner Kundschaft die Möglichkeit gibt, den Fisch zu fangen. Er hat seinen Auftrag erfüllt.
Da fühlt man sich gut " aufgehoben " und nicht "verschaukelt."

Das gleiche gilt z.B. auch auf der MS Antje D.
Das ist die GRUNDVORRAUSSETZUNG für ein funktionierndes Klein-Unternehmen. ( Angebot,Auftrag des Kunden, Erfüllung des Auftrages)


Und es werden die Eigner/Betreiber es in Zukunft schwer haben die wie ein Poster vor mir treffend geschrieben hat ( Anhand des Beispiels eines Taxi-Unternehmers), nur *ein* Standbein haben; ---- Nämlich uns Angler. 

Ein Eigner, der z.B. Ausflugsfahrten anbietet,Abendfahrten, Kieler Woche, Seebestattungen etc. hat meiner Meinung nach langfristig gesehen einen längeren Atem. 
Für wie lange, das weiß keiner.( wahrscheinlich nur die Vereinheitlicher -Wasserköpfe unser EU-Abgesandten-Vetreter-Vögel)

Gruß und Gute Nacht


----------



## mathei (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

da sind viele gute ansetzpukte für die eigner dabei, ihre kunden ( uns ) zu behalten. ist schon manchmal echt schlimm, was man erlebt.


----------



## elbetaler (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Kennt Ihr bestimmt: "Die Rechnung soll man nicht ohne den Wirt machen!"
Will sagen: Wir hauen uns hier die Kontroversen um die Ohren, bis hin zur handfesten Beleidigung - Kommt mir vor, wie eine Fliege im Bier! Ihr schmeckt es sooo gut, kämpft aber ums Überleben!
Klartext: Kann sich hier nicht mal BITTE jemand einmischen, der kompetent ist, damit wir entweder auf Gemeinsamkeiten kommen oder uns neue "Feindbilder" konstruieren können? Ich denke im Sinne von "kompetent" an Kutterkapitäne, Deckshelfer und auch Eigner.
Bitte meldet Euch!
Petri Heil!


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

wenn ich mit meinem eigenen Boot raus fahre sind je nach Fahrstecke dann so 20-30l Benzin weg, zuzüglich evtl slipgebühren, Anfahrt und von Versicherung und Unterhalt fürs Boot ganz zu schweigen ... mit 35 EUR pro Ausfahrt komme ich nie hin
und muß noch nicht mal meinen Lebensunterhalt damit verdienen.
Das sollte man mal alles bedenken das die Kuttereigner sich bestimmt keine Reichtümer mit ihrem Schiff anhäufen können !
wem die Kutter zu teuer werden kann ja auf nen kleines Schlauchboot mit 5 PS umsteigen - macht auch Spaß


----------



## HD4ever (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



elbetaler schrieb:


> neue "Feindbilder" konstruieren können?



wie wäre es mit *Inflation* und *Mineralölkonzernabzocke*  zb
was wird denn heutzutage leider überhaupt mal billiger ?
Dazu kommt noch die globale *Überfischung* - wenn bei jeder Ausfahrt die Planken immer richtig voll wären würde man sich über 35 EUR ja kaum aufregen vermute ich und die Kutter wären sicher immer voll :m
Das der eine Kutter sich mehr Mühe gibt als der andere ist ja unbestritten - aber da wird sich dann umso schneller die Spreu vom Weizen trennen, Stichwort Kuttersterben
Die 3 oben wären meine "Feindbilder" ... da würden mich Lösungsvorschläge auch interessieren ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem eigenen Boot raus fahre sind je nach Fahrstecke dann so 20-30l Benzin weg, zuzüglich evtl slipgebühren, Anfahrt und von Versicherung und Unterhalt fürs Boot ganz zu schweigen ... mit 35 EUR pro Ausfahrt komme ich nie hin ;-)


 
Genau so geht es mir auch, unter 50,-€ pro Ausfahrt kommt man auch mit dem Kleinboot nicht. Aufgeteilt auf 2 Personen ist es dann aber mit 25,- -30,-€ erträglich. Aber nur gerechnet auf die reinen Tageskosten. Wenn man dann Anschaffungskosten, Inspektion, Versicherung und TÜV rechnet, dann wird ein Kleinboot niemals billiger als die Kuttertouren. 




> wem die Kutter zu teuer werden kann ja auf nen kleines Schlauchboot mit 5 PS umsteigen - macht auch Spaß


 
Damit ist der Radius aber extrem begrenzt. Ist z.B im Sommer unter Land kein Fisch, dann kann man sich unter Umständen die Ausfahrt komplett sparen.

Und was man bei Kleinbooten nie vergessen darf, ab Windstärken von 4 Bft und mehr, ist das kein spaßiges Angeln mehr, die Boote fangen dann an stark zu treiben und man hat eine entsprechend starke Drift und muss schwerer Fischen. Da ist das Angeln vom Kutter um Welten entspannter.





GraFrede schrieb:


> *Meine persönliche* Meinung ist die, dass sich die Anzahl der Angelkutter in der westlichen ( wohl mehr), bzw, östlichen( wohl weniger) Ostsee in den nächsten 3-5 Jahren- noch mehr dezimieren wird.Um wieviele vermag ich natürlich nicht zu spikulieren. Will ich auch nicht.


 
Das sehe ich ähnlich, ich denke, dass sich die derzeitige Flotte in den nächsten 15-20 Jahren bestimmt halbiert und die Kosten auf ca. 50,-€ steigen werden, was aus meiner Sicht und der Kostenentwicklung unumgänglich sein wird.

Ich fahre nebenbei auch immer mal gerne mit der MS Wiking von Kappeln. Allerdings ist der Käpt'n schon seit Jahren so weit, dass er nur fährt, wenn er geschartert wird, von mindestens 20 Leuten. Daneben macht er schon 50% seiner Ausfahrten allein mit Tauchern. Ansonsten rechnet es sich für ihn nicht. Und das, obwohl er einer der wenigen ist, die ihren Kutter wohl bezahlt haben. Trotzdem hauen einige ungeplante Nebenkosten immer wieder so rein, dass man die Fahrten eben nicht billiger machen kann. So musste er dieses Jahr gerade seine Radaranlage erneuern, was mal so eben 15.000,-€ gekostet hat , vor 4 oder 5 Jahren eine komplett neue Rettungsausstattung für ungefair die gleiche Kosten und die soll man mal eben wieder reinfahren....|kopfkrat

Ich habe zwar Verständnis dafür, dass hier einige sagen, dann fahre ich nicht mehr, was absolut nachvollziehbar ist, gerade, wenn es der Geldbeutel nicht mehr hergibt. Dann muss man sich eben umorientieren und auf Kuttertouren verzichten und an den Gewässern vor Ort Angeln, eine Alternative wird es da nicht geben. 

Und über eines muss man sich auch klar sein, es wird eben noch genug Leute geben, die sich das leisten können und werden.


----------



## mathei (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

status von heute. kuttertour mit der kehrwieder inrostock. kosten waren 35 €, eintopf mit wurst 1,50€. kaffe 1 €. fassbier 2,50 €. es war ein totaler reinfall. auf dem kutter ( 12 mann ) wurden gerade mal 5 dorsche und 1 wittling gefangen. bei 2 dorschen würde ich gar behaupten, das diese nicht maßig waren. ich hatte einen maßigen. den auch noch gerissen. alle pilger und gummifarben ausprobiert. man man man
angelgebiet hauptsächlich vor kühlungsborn. tiefe 13 bis 20 m. es waren einige kleinboote vor ort. ich weiss nicht wie deren fänge waren. auf jeden fall können sie schnell reagieren. haben nicht die scheuchwirkung wie die grossen. ich denke da ist mehr rausgekommen. ich werde für mich jetzt in ruhe nachdenken, wie ich mein ostseeangeln in zukunft gestalte.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Halloo in die Runde!
Es wurde hier ja schon recht hitzig diskutiert, aber es kamen auch schon ein paar sehr gute Gedankenansätze. Die hier alle zu zitieren ist mir zu müßig:g

Ich denke auch das kein Kuttereigner mit Angeltouren zum Millionär wird. So ist es LEIDER eine logische Konsequenz das die Preise steigen.Bestimmt zum Teil auch um die rückläufigen Kundenzahlen zu kompensieren.
Das dann einige Leute 3x überlegen ob Sie sich den "Luxus" Pilken leisten können oder wollen ist wohl leider klar. Und so werden auch nur die Kutter langfristig überleben die ein KUNDENORIENTIERTES!! stimmiges Gesamtpaket liefern können UND WOLLEN!!!
Ein Beispiel dazu.... *Ein Samstag *(früher *der Tag* um das Schiff voll zu bekommen!!) im Oktober, MS Blauort mit KNAPP 20 Leuten gefüllt. Ablegen um 7.20. Kurz nach dem Ablegen steckt Eggi seinen Kopf aus´m Steuerhaus und meint " Jungs, könnt Euch Zeit lassen mit Aufbau, dauert noch ein bisschen, ich fahre bis vor Aeroe, da steht der Fisch" -da hab ich schon gedacht -"Oha, da wird die reine Angelzeit aber verdammt Mager heut"... Wir fangen an zu fischen, es wird 13Uhr....13.30... gedanklich hab ich da schon eingepackt ...tuuut.. noch´n Stop.... 14Uhr... tuuut... noch´n Stopp... Am Ende haben wir bis 15!!!! Uhr gefischt und waren um 17.10Uhr wieder im Hafen!!!! Wer rechnen kann wird bemerkt haben das die Tour insgesamt 9Std50 lang war!!!! Das nenn ich kundenorientiert!!!! Lange Anfahrt zu den Fanggründen nicht gescheut, Fisch gefunden und die Angler mit ausreichend Angelzeit zufrieden gestellt!! Gaffen und freundlicher Service im Speise und Getränkeverekauf waren trotz des langen Arbeitstag für die Crew zu keiner Zeit gefährdet!! Sowas hab ich in der HH oder Fehmarnecke NOCH NIE auch nur ansatzweise erlebt!!!
Für mich sehe ich aber auch einen Grund für den Kundenrückgang in der "Erreichbarkeit" der Schiffe gerade im späten Herbst und Winter unter der Woche.
Berufsbedingt fahre ich meistens in der Woche mit dem Kutter. Zur jetzigen Zeit ist es fast ein Unding einen Kutter im Kieler/Kappelner Raum zu finden der unter der Woche fährt. Da müssten die Skipper vielleicht ein bißchen näher zusammenarbeiten. z.B. mit festen Fahrtagen (Mo. Blauort,Di. Langeland,Mi. Simone,Do. Antje) und das müsste dann von allen auch so kommuniziert werden. So weiss man das zumindest ein Kutter an einem bestimmten Tag fährt. Ist mit sicherheit besser als wenn jeder Kapitän 2-6 Interessenten absagt. Denn 10-15 Leute lassen sich mit Sicherheit IMMER und an jedem Tag auch in der Woche finden um zumindestens 1 Kutter auslaufen zu lassen und somit auch Einem Kapitän Geld in die Kasse zu spülen.
Ist mir pers. schon ein paar mal passiert das ich kein Schiff gefunden habe was rausfährt. Es blieb mir also nix anderes übrig als in die Brandung zu gehen, obwohl ich lieber Kuttern gegangen wäre und dafür auch GERNE 35 Euro ausgegeben hätte!!!...


----------



## elbetaler (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

@mathei2005
Das war ja wirklich ein Trauerspiel, mein Beileid! Da hast Du bestimmt an die guten Zeiten auf dem Schweriner See gedacht. Ja, vielleicht haben heute andere Angler gewonnen. Wenn Ihr auf`m Trollegrund gewesen seid, ist das für die Kleinboot-Besatzungen auch nicht besser gelaufen, es sei denn, mit Naturködern ist event. mehr rausgekommen?!.
(War einer von Euch dort?)
Was das alles mit unserer Runde zu tun hat?
-kein Fisch da = unzufriedene Angler = schlechte Propaganda = weniger Angler, die kuttern wollen = weniger Einnahmen fürn Käptn.
Eine Abwärtsspirale, die erst gestoppt werden kann, wenn alle Ausbeuter der Meere vernünftiger werden. Der Anfang wäre die Einführung einer Schonzeit für den Dorsch, Mindestmass rauf und eine vernünftige Fangbegrenzung, die man dann über die Jahre wieder aufweichen könnte.

@dorschjaeger! Sehr gute Argumente, allein mir fehlt der Glaube. Wenn sich die Eigner gegenseitig Bestellungen vermitteln, wäre das für uns gut. ABER: Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das nur möglich ist, wenn die Eigner offiziell z.B. eine Genossenschaft o.ä. gründen. Ansonsten gibts Ärger vom Amt!
Tschüss und Petri.


----------



## Klaus S. (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



HD4ever schrieb:


> wenn ich mit meinem eigenen Boot raus fahre sind je nach Fahrstecke dann so 20-30l Benzin weg, zuzüglich evtl slipgebühren, Anfahrt und von Versicherung und Unterhalt fürs Boot ganz zu schweigen ... mit 35 EUR pro Ausfahrt komme ich nie hin



Nimmst du auch 40-50 Angler mit auf dein Boot?? :m


----------



## mathei (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Nimmst du auch 40-50 Angler mit auf dein Boot?? :m


 
lies mal all seine beträge hier durch, die ich persönlich als sachlich betrachte.
einzelne zitate rauspicken und dann ??????????? betrachte ich eher als unsachlich und in keinster weise hilfreich.


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> lies mal all seine beträge hier durch, die ich persönlich als sachlich betrachte.
> einzelne zitate rauspicken und dann ??????????? betrachte ich eher als unsachlich und in keinster weise hilfreich.



Bleib mal locker... hast meinen Smilie übersehen?? 
Man muß nicht immer sachlich bleiben |supergri


----------



## Waldima (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

@ Klaus S.:

Du läufst nur mit jedem unsachlichen Beitrag Gefahr, mißverstanden zu werden, Emotionen hochzuschaukeln und damit den Thread kaputtzumachen.


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Waldima schrieb:


> @ Klaus S.:
> 
> Du läufst nur mit jedem unsachlichen Beitrag Gefahr, mißverstanden zu werden, Emotionen hochzuschaukeln und damit den Thread kaputtzumachen.



Nun bleib mal beim Thema :m

Es geht doch eigentlich nur in diesen Trööt drum das der Fahrpreis erhöht werden soll. Es geht nicht ums Kleinboot fahren oder sonstwas. Wir sind also alle bisschen vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen. 
Ich finds nicht schlimm!! 

Möchte hier auch nichts zerlabern, es geht hier schließlich um die Existens der Kutterkapitäne.

Mir persönlich wäre es Latte ob ich nun 35,- oder 45,-€ für eine Tour bezahle. Für die Meisten ist eh die Anreise das Teuerste einer Tour. 

Möchte auch nicht wissen wieviele Wattwürmer ich "entsorgt" habe da ich die nicht mehr verwenden konnte. Das übersteigt auf jeden Fall die Mehrkosten die jetzt auf jeden Einzelnen zukommen.

Einige Eigner geben sich ja nun schön bisschen mehr Mühe (bieten Butttouren an), was sollen die armen Schweine denn machen? Für viele gehts ums nackte Berufsüberleben.
Die die noch keinen Service anbieten sind die die sich eh schon aufgegeben haben.

Werde nächstes Jahr mal wieder ne Kuttertour mitmachen, einfach so aus Solidarität zu den Kutterkapitänen.


----------



## Hechtpeter (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Hallo,

bin vor Jahren auch mit der Langeland und der Sirius zum Angeln gefahren. Nach vielen Preiserhöhungen und dem Wegfall des zollfreien Einkaufs und ständig rückläufigen Fängen fahre ich nur noch 1 x pro Jahr zum Pilken .Ab Hirtshals, 3- oder 4 Tagestouren, sauteuer,aber Fisch satt, wenn das Wetter stimmt.Das Kuttersterben an der Ostsee ist wirklich mehr als traurig.

Viele Eigner haben die Zeichen der Zeit wohl übersehen...

Leider wird auf absehbarer Zeit alles teurer,auch das Angeln,schade.....

Mit Kleinbooten macht mir persönlich das Angeln wenig Spass, auch wenn die Möglichkeiten vielfältiger sind.

Wünsche alle Threardbeteiligten und Boardies einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes und fischreiches 2012!!!!

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Waldima (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Zitat dorschjäger75
Ablegen um 7.20. Kurz nach dem Ablegen steckt Eggi seinen Kopf aus´m Steuerhaus und meint " Jungs, könnt Euch Zeit lassen mit Aufbau, dauert noch ein bisschen, ich fahre bis vor Aeroe, da steht der Fisch" -da hab ich schon gedacht -"Oha, da wird die reine Angelzeit aber verdammt Mager heut"... Wir fangen an zu fischen, es wird 13Uhr....13.30... gedanklich hab ich da schon eingepackt ...tuuut.. noch´n Stop.... 14Uhr... tuuut... noch´n Stopp... Am Ende haben wir bis 15!!!! Uhr gefischt und waren um 17.10Uhr wieder im Hafen!!!! Wer rechnen kann wird bemerkt haben das die Tour insgesamt 9Std50 lang war!!!! ...Sowas hab ich in der HH oder Fehmarnecke NOCH NIE auch nur ansatzweise erlebt!!!

Meine Ergänzung:
Dazu kommt noch, dass Egberts Schiff im Vergleich zu den Heiligenhafener Kutteren deutlich schneller ist (2 -3 Knoten) und Egbert die Leistungsfähigkeit der Maschine zumindest annähernd nutzt. In Heiligenhafen werden die Motoren seit vielen Jahren trotz "nur" gut 7,5 bis (häufig knapp) achtstündiger Ausfaht sehr "geschont". So wird die zur Verfügung stehende Netto-Angelzeit nochmals reduziert.


----------



## Andy Antitackle (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



			
				Waldima...Sowas hab ich in der HH oder Fehmarnecke NOCH NIE auch nur ansatzweise erlebt!!!
 
Meine Ergänzung:
Dazu kommt noch schrieb:
			
		

> HuHu,
> 
> wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch.
> Ihr wolltet eigentlich über Preiserhöhung gerechtfertigt ja/nein diskutieren.
> ...


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

So bevor hier die Emotionen hoch kochen, habe ich hier mal ein klein wenig aufgeräumt.
Wir sollten immer schön beim Thema bleiben, dann brauchen wir es nicht dicht zu machen.
Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und lasst euch nicht noch 2011 von solch Geschreibsel locken.
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## angelnrolfman (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch.
> Ihr wolltet eigentlich über Preiserhöhung gerechtfertigt ja/nein diskutieren.
> ...


 

Hi Andy,

ob Preiserhöhungen gerechtfertigt sind oder nicht, hängt meistens von dem "Angebot" der Kutterkapitäne u.s.w. ab. Wenn es bei einigen "Anbietern" bislang nur mäßige Kundenzufriedenheit gab und dann die Preise erhöht werden, hat es schon einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Einige Kapitäne geben sich wirklich Mühe (wie hier schon beschrieben), da hält man "Preisangleichungen" für gerechtfertigt.
Also wenn man hier schreibt "Kuttern wird wieder teurer!" führt es doch zwangsläufig darauf hinaus, das Angebote und Gegebenheiten mit den entsprechenden Preisen verglichen werden.......

Aber wie du schon sagtest, soll jeder fahren wo er mag......


Guten Rutsch!!


----------



## AAlfänger (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> So bevor hier die Emotionen hoch kochen, habe ich hier mal ein klein wenig aufgeräumt.
> Wir sollten immer schön beim Thema bleiben, dann brauchen wir es nicht dicht zu machen.
> Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch und lasst euch nicht noch 2011 von solch Geschreibsel locken.
> Viele Grüße Knurri


Hiermit wünsch ich allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Erfolg im Neuen Jahr! Nachdem ich diesen Beitrag gelesen habe,verabschiede ich mich entgültig aus dem Anglerboard! 
EDIT BY ADMIN - MODFLAMING - 


AAlfäger


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Moin moin,

Da mein Beitrag ebenfalls verdunstet ist:

1. Geht das völlig in Ordnung wenn Knurri o. ein anderer Mod hier eingreift und aufräumt. Macht er das nicht jammern wieder andere das es verbalen Mord und Totschlag im Thread gibt und niemand eingreift!!

2. Der Zusammenhang Mod = Reiseanbieter ist mir mehr als Latte. Daraus einen Vorwurf zu basteln halte ich für Korinthenkackerei!

3. Ebenfalls einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute fürs neue Jahr.

4. habe fertig......


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

|good:

Waren meine Worte nur er war schneller :q

Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Ich kann diese haltlose böswillige Unterstellung auch in keinster 
Weise nachvollziehen, bei mir wäre das genau so gelaufen!

Aber zum Glück gibt es hier ja keine Anwesenheitspflicht #h


----------



## Waldima (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> HuHu,
> 
> Hier geht es schon wieder los mit " Laboe ist so toll und Heilitown so schlecht. "
> Ich verweise nur auf Dein Foto Waldimar und das ist nicht Laboe.
> ...


 

@ Andi Antitackle

Das Foto ist in Heiligenhafen gemacht worden, Andi, das stimmt genau. Es ist allerdings schon 6,5 Jahre alt. Da war noch einiges anders in Heiligenhafen. Dennoch fahre ich auch heute noch ab Heiligenhafen aus folgenden Gründen:

1.) privater familiärer Bezug

2.) In Laboe kannst besteht die Möglichkeit der telefonischen Platzreservierung, so dass du als Kurzentschlossener, der ich meist bin, dort praktisch nie eine Chance auf einen Bug-/ Heckplatz hättest. In Heiligenhafen habe ich hingegen bei frühzeitigem Erscheinen ohne wochenlange Anmeldung im Vorraus zumindest auf einigen Schiffen eine Chance, einen dieser Plätze zu ergattern. Ich zähle mich nicht zu den Anglern, die vorsichtshalber mal reservieren, dann feststellen, dass das Weter nicht passt und wegbleiben. Daher fahre ich noch meist kurzentschlossen unangemeldet ab Heiligenhafen, obwohl ich Laboe für den attraktiveren Ausgangshafen halte.

Was Dorschjaeger75 und ich im Grunde nur ausdrücken wollten: Für Leistung zahlen wir auch 35,- Euro. Es ging nicht darum, den einen Ausgangshafen (Kutterkapitän) gegen den anderen auszuspielen. Die Leistung der Laboer Kapitäne sollte eher als Ansporn für andere verstanden werden, damit möglichst viele Kutterkapitäne mit ihren Schiffen überleben.


----------



## derfischangler (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

|schild-g


----------



## FPB (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

erstmal gesundes neues jahr an alle,

so wie ich das sehe kommen die meisten beiträge von leuten die in relativer küstennähe wohnen und somit öfter die möglichkeit haben mit dem kutter rauszufahren.
da ich meist nur 2-3 mal im jahr bis zur küste komme, ist es mir nicht ganzegal was es kostet, aber ich möchte angeln weil es mein hobby ist. ich bin demnächst in sassnitz, da kostet eine ausfahrt 55,- € + anfahrt und + übernachtung, aber das bin ich mir wert und ich kann es mir (z.Z. noch) leisten. bei mir als landratte kommt ja noch dazu das die dorschausrüstung die meiste zeit ungenutzt im keller steht und auch geld gekostet hat. es ist und bleibt für mich einfach ein erlebniss mit dem kutter rauszufahren. und das gönne ich mir im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten. 

  ostsee ich komme !

gruß
frank


----------



## Lütten (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Wieso dorschausrüstung ?! Hechtpeitsche reicht doch locker.


----------



## FPB (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

unsere hechte wollen aber keine pilker, da sind die pingelich 

gruß


----------



## Lütten (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Ich glaube das kam jetzt falsch an. Also mal etwas ausführlicher 

Man nehme seine hechtrute (natürlich inkl. rolle & schnur) und tüddelt da dann Pilker, GuFi (geht für dorsch auch recht gut ) dropshotkram ran oder was auch immer - tada, fertig ist die laube.

Man kann sogar zum teil die gleichen köder wie beim hechtangeln verwenden.


----------



## FPB (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

und ich meinte doch nur das sich im laufe der jahre einiges an pilkern vorfächern dorschbomben und bunten gummis angesammelt hat weil dir im angelladen immer wieder was ins auge sticht was du unbedingt brauchst  und wenn ich dann an die ostsee fahre muss doch alles mit. ich denkemal in summe     5 Kg an pilkern schleppe ich bestimmt mit. muss doch auf alles vorbereitet sein.  öhmmm, ob ich sicherheitshalber noch meine gufis vom zandern mitnehme ???

ok, schluss ist ja am thema vorbei

gruß


----------



## Fisch-Raudi (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Hi,

aus persönlicher Erfahrung ( mein Vater war 30 Jahre Küstenfischer ) 

mal ein paar Einwürfe aus der anderen Sicht.

Der Fischer arbeitet von Montag bis Sonntag wenn er solche Touren macht,

wie einige ja schon sagten laufen diese am besten am W.ende. Somit muss er sich entscheiden 

entweder Wochenende zu haben oder halt Angeltouren zu machen.

Alternativ fährt er raus zum "normalen" Fischen. Durch die laufenden Kosten und die

teilweise nicht ganz nachvollziehbaren Vorschriften der EU, kann er sich immer seltener 

dafür entscheiden das Wochenende mit seiner Familie zu verbringen. 

Wir hatten seinerzeit an einer Angeltour 150 D Mark "verdient". 

Davon bekam noch der Decksmann seinen Anteil.

Das klappt aber nur solange nichts schief ging. Am meisten haben wir verdient 

wenn wir selber mitgeangelt haben

und den Fisch dann verkaufen konnten.

Natürlich ist es sehr schade wenn sich einige die Erhöhung um 5 oder auch 10 Euro nicht leisten 

können, aber mal anders rum gefragt wie hoch sind unsere Stundenlöhne und was bekommen 

wir an Wochenendzuschlägen und vor allem wieviel Geld geben wir für andere Sachen aus, die auch zu teuer sind?

Da wir den Kutter inzwischen nicht mehr haben ( Altersgründe, nicht wegen Reichtum geschlossen :q, 

fahre ich jedes Jahr 2 mal mit einem Kutter raus, 

und das obwohl ich selber ein Boot habe, einfach weil es mir Spass macht.

Gruss Joachim


----------



## Waldima (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

@ Fisch-Raudi:

Ich maße mir nicht an, die Branche besser zu kennen als Du, aber in Heiligenhafen bleiben gerade auch am Sonntag oft Kutter im Hafen. Ein Kapitän hat mir schon vor fast 17 Jahren persönlich gesagt, dass dies mit der schwächste Tag sei. Damals und viele weitere Jahre legte er allerdings auch sonntags ab, weil immer noch genügend Angler an Bord kamen, um für den Kapitän eine wirtschaftliche Ausfahrt zu garantieren. Mittlerweile bleibt er allerdings in bestimmten Monaten gerade sonntags ganz bewusst im Hafen, auch wenn er sein Schiff sicher noch am ehesten (zumindest halb-)voll bekäme. Es ist einfach ein schwacher Tag.

Hans Spitz fuhr mit seinem MS "Adlergrund" von Neustadt i. H. nur in der Hochsaison von Juli bis August sechsmal in der Woche. Auch er pausierte am Sonntag, und das ist ja nun schon Jahrzehnte her. Auch für ihn war der Sonntag zu wenig lukrativ.

Ich glaube, dass die wenigsten Kapitäne zwischen erwerbsmäßiger Fischerei und kommerziellen Angeltouren überhaupt splitten können, weil sämtliche mir bekannten Angelkutter gar nicht mehr für die Berufsfischerei ausgerüstet sind. Der letzte Fischkutter, den ich mit "Doppelfunktion" in Erinnerung habe, ist das MS "Charlotte" aus Niendorf/Ostsee. Seien wir mal ehrlich, schönes Angeln war das aufgrund der baulichen Gegebenheiten für Hobbyangler nicht. Egbert Jasper hat im Winter früher auch beruflich gefischt, seit 1993 wird durchgehend geangelt. Die erwerbsmäßige Fischerei scheint also heutzutage noch weniger einzubringen... .Gehen wir noch weiter zurück, dann gab es da mal ein Schiff der Reederei Tuchtenhagen in Travemünde, das auch wie von Dir beschrieben, "geteilt" eingesetzt wurde.


----------



## Fisch-Raudi (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Hallo,

@ Waldima

sorry, aber den kleinen Unterschied habe ich gestern nicht bedacht.

Ich spreche von der Nordseeküste. Hier betreiben fast alle Fischer die Angeltouren

nur als Nebenerwerb. Das scheint an der Ostsee ja etwas anders zu sein.

Aber die Vorschriften und die laufenden Kosten sind die selben. Von daher denke

ich mal das auch da keine Reichtümer verdient werden mit Angelfahrten.

gruss Joachim


----------



## onyx134 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Im übrigen nennt sich das INflation und ist völlig normal bei wachsender Wirtschaft.
Ich habe noch keinen Kutterkapitän mit dem Porsche kommen sehen.
Vergleicht die Preise und dann entscheidet wo ihr hin wollt. Zwischen 35 und 65€ gibts doch alles bei fast gleichem Inhalt!


----------



## derfischangler (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

genau so ist es !! m


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. März 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Heute aktuell dazu in der Norddeutschen Rundschau zu lesen:

http://www.shz.de/index.php?id=160&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=2381149&no_cache=1

*Angelfahrten - ein teurer Spaß *


[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen kompletter fremder Texte/Bilder wegen Copyright, nur verlinken)​


----------



## Norbi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Moin Dorschgreifer....Der gewünschte Artikel steht leider nicht mehr zur Verfügung|kopfkrat


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. März 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

hier ist der Artikel nachzulesen.
Einfach mal auf Klick Klack drücken.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## Norbi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Danke Knurri #h


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. März 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Was Willi Lüdtke da im Interview so angegeben hat, passt voll auf mich:

Ich habe mit meinen beiden Söhnen ein- zwei Mal pro Jahr Wochenendtouren auf seinem Schiff (Südwind) gemacht- inklusive Übernachtungen an Bord.
Freitagnachmittags angereist- zwei Ausfahrten- Sonntagnachmittag abgereist.

Da die Fangzahlen in den letzten fünf Jahren immer weiter zurückgingen (und grösstenteils Wittlinge anbissen) und zeitgleich die Preisspirale nach oben ging, sind wir tatsächlich  auf Wochentouren nach DK umgestiegen.

Ich will jetzt nicht dem Hobby Angeln irgendein Preisschild anheften- aber die Aufwendungen und Kosten standen kaum noch in einem Verhältniss zur Freude/Erholung/Spass.

Wenn zwei Bengels nach zwei-drei Stunden konzentriertem Angeln kaum Erfolge verzeichnen (ein Wittel ist für die kein Erfolg), dann gehen die in die Kabine,  zocken Karten- und lassen mich alleine an der Reling stehen. Damit hat dann die Tour  für mich ihren Sinn und Zweck verloren und ich musste mich also umorientieren... nachdem sich das zwei mal so wiederholte.

Für die Kutterkapitäne tuts mir ja schon leid, aber die Zeiten ändern sich nun mal...

In allen Branchen wird nach Möglichkeiten gesucht wirtschaftlicher zu arbeiten, Kunden an sich zu binden, "Alleinstellungsmerkmale" zu entwickeln- oder gar neue "Nischen" des Marktes zu erschliessen... warum nicht auch dort?

Beispiel Lüdkte: 
Warum keine Mehrtagesfahrten?
Kabinen, Duschen usw. sind bei ihm vorhanden.

Warum keine 12-14h Fahrten in Tiefwasserbereiche? 
Da könnte er gern mehr Kohle für nehmen- das haben einige bei ihm schon gesagt.

Es gab/gibt auch den einen oder anderen, der je nach Jahreszeit mal im Skagerrak oder sonstwo Fahrten angeboten hat... würd mich auch reizen!

Na ja- früher gehörte das Klappern zum Handwerk- heute ists das Jammern.

So- nun steinigt mich!#h


----------



## Keule1988 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Kuttern wird wieder teurer!*

Warum hast doch recht


----------

